# Service Interval on a Fiat Ducato 2.3



## northman (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi there.
I bought my Autotrail Apache just over a month ago with only 2600 miles on the clock. It was registered in the second half of 2011 and the service book has no details of any service. I am about to store it for about three months and, when I had a boat, I used to change the oil before the winter storage. The handbook talks about an oil change every two years as a minimum if mileage is low. Any advice?


----------



## MykCamper (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Northman, My previous M/H was like yours 2yrs old with 2k on it, although a 2010, 3lt Ducato, the oil had never been changed, I was assured by the Dealer that fully synthetic oils are ok till next service interval @  34k mls! Being old school I did change the oil & filter @ 16k.It being out of warranty  by then. I now have a new Ducato 2.3lt with the first service schedule @ 18k.? Confused? so am I ! As you have F/Syn oil in there I would think you'd be ok for a few more thousand miles! :Mykcamper:


----------



## witzend (Nov 11, 2013)

When collecting a new Peugeot van a few years ago I asked when it needed to come in for its first oil change I had to ask again when they said 30'000 mls in case I'd miss understood


----------



## Breedon (Nov 11, 2013)

*Gan Canny*

I have a Puegeot 2.2 Autoquest 140, 2010 and the service intervals are very long(30,000k). I think the modern oils are Ok for that length of mileage but I am like the other contributors in that I am in my 70's and find it hard to believe!


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Nov 11, 2013)

What ya have to think of, is these are the engines that they put in courier type vans, and look at the hammer they get. When i bought a Vauxhall Vivaro, the 1st service was roughly 25k or 12months which ever came sooner, well 9 months after i had her, we part xe'd, for a m/home van convertion we have now. The Vivaro had roughly 7k on the clock, and the dealer said it isn't even run in yet.  I'd expect well in excess of 20k per year is the norm for these engines as a rule.!

jt


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 11, 2013)

Lack of use ( Sleepy Van Syndrome ) is a KILLER .

2,600 miles in 2 years and now your talking of parking it up for another 3 months is absolutely nothing.

For what it costs change the Oil and Oil / Fuel Filters if only to get rid of all the moisture that`s built up in them with hardly being used.


----------



## fairytooth (Nov 11, 2013)

Mine gets an oil change every year whether or not it needs it.


----------



## Sky (Nov 11, 2013)

Like Fairytooth, I've always changed my oil ever year.  However, it was pointed out to me by a friendly mechanic, that it is totally unnecessary and is just a way for your local garage to earn extra money (as they change filters etc. too).

A quick search revealed this.


----------

